# Import de photos sur Ipad



## krienko (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je souhaiterai acheter un Ipad pour pouvoir y importer des photos et lancer des impressions.
Un vendeur de la F..C me certifie que toutes les photos importées par l'adaptateur USB/Cartes SD sont automatiquement recompressées en 1 Millions de Pixels, (la qualitée qualité minimale pour une impression de 10*15 est 5 Millions, d'après lui). L'emploi de ce procédé rendrait impossible l'impression de photos. Cela me semble aberrant, j'ai du mal à croire qu'un tel appareil puisse exécuter une telle opération aussi sournoisement. Il me dit alors, qu'il faut décharger les photos sur un ordi portable, lancer ITunes et ensuite transférer les photos en wifi depuis l'ordi portable.
Difficile à croire non ? Quelqu'un a t'il un avis sur la question ? Merci !


----------



## Heatflayer (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour !

Je ne suis pas expert en la matière, mais effectivement l'iPad effectue une compression des photos (je ne suis pas capable de te dire combien ...) et ce que ça soit par l'intermédiaire d'iTunes ou de l'adaptateur dock.

Je n'ai jamais effectué de test d'impression entre mon iPad 1G et mon MacBook Pro, cependant j'aurai tendance à dire que la qualité sera meilleure depuis l'ordinateur !

J'espère avoir pu t'aider !


----------



## laurange (5 Novembre 2011)

Kit de connexion d'appareil
photo iPad
Déclenchez. Connectez. Admirez. Le Kit de connexion d'appareil photo iPad vous offre deux moyens d'importer des photos et des vidéos à partir d'un appareil photo numérique : soit à l'aide du câble USB de votre appareil photo, soit directement depuis une carte SD. LiPad prend en charge les formats photo standard, y compris les formats JPEG et RAW. Vous pouvez ainsi exporter les clichés de votre appareil photo afin de les afficher sur grand écran. 

Si l'ipad gère les RAW ce n'est pas pour modifier les photos à l'import par le kit photo.
J'ai des jpeg d'un 14 MPixels et des RAW d'un 6 MP qui ne sont pas modifiées.


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Novembre 2011)

laurange a dit:


> Si l'ipad gère les RAW ce n'est pas pour modifier les photos à l'import par le kit photo.
> J'ai des jpeg d'un 14 MPixels et des RAW d'un 6 MP qui ne sont pas modifiées.



Tu ne trouves pas que les images importées sur l'iPad sont clairement moins belles que les mêmes sur ton ordinateur ?


----------



## laurange (10 Novembre 2011)

En fait je n'ai plus de mac pour faire le test, et quand je l'avais iphoto plantait ...

Mais je ne vois pas l'ipad modifier des RAW.


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Novembre 2011)

Que ça soit un mac ou un pc, tant qu'il peut lire le RAW. J'avoue, iPhoto '11 n'est pas la plus grand réussite d'Apple en terme de stabilité ... 

Évidemment, on peut discuter du fait que la qualité d'image est différente d'un ordinateur à un iPad à cause de leurs écrans respectifs. Mais, si on commence à zoomer un peu sur iPad on se retrouve rapidement face à une horde de pixels, ce qui n'est pas forcément le cas sur un ordinateur conventionnel avec la photo originale en RAW.

Non ?


----------

